
Building a Fast Equation Grapher (Part I) - adamnemecek
http://rykap.com/math/computer%20graphics/2017/04/11/compiling-shaders-on-the-fly/
======
wwarner
I'm not aware of anyone else graphing with gpu support. But whether it's new
or just new to me, it's a great idea.

~~~
rjkaplan
Thanks! (I wrote the article and just found it here)

